# Ok this to me is the Ultimate ride



## RatchetJaw (Oct 21, 2008)

My only question is why are they not in production? looks like a fun mod for my GMC Sierra Grande.


----------



## olive_oil (Dec 7, 2008)

*wondering why*

you could try puttin your "two cents" in to bail em out


----------



## Suo Gan (Dec 16, 2008)

Can you imagine weaving one of those between the trees? Would have to have a steering wheel in back like a firetruck.


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 16, 2008)

I believe that an Army 6x6 would be a better investment that any of those trucks. The 6x6 would out pull, out carry and be a hell of allott cheaper.


----------

